
Mansions linger on market in Silicon Valley - lintiness
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-17/silicon-valley-mansions-linger-on-market-in-real-estate-slowdown
======
nasalgoat
Even in Toronto, where house prices have doubled in 5 years, anything in the
$3M and up range will often sit for quite a while.

There's just not as many people with that kind of money around.

